# Heat Pressing Service in NJ



## edkohl (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of a store in central NJ where I can get a custom transfer from F&M put on 7 hockey jerseys. I do not own a heat press.

Thanks


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

If your willing to send them out to michigan I would be willing to do it for a good price.


----------



## edkohl (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the offer but I'd rather not pay for the shipping to send them to you and I would need them by Sat.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you have the transfers already? Where are you located in NJ? (What Exit?)


----------



## edkohl (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes I have the transfers. I am in Dunellen, Exit 10


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You have a PM... I have an extra press you can borrow if it works, if not you can press them on my DK20. I'm right next door in Somerset.


----------



## edkohl (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks tfalk. Let me know when you are available for me to borrow your press.


----------

